# Wtf Google?



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

A simple game for those moments you go to search something, and Google autocompletes something you just had to share.

Simple enough? Good. Let's start.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

So do you change your bra everyday?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I just freeboob it, personally


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

w0w. Epic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a good one.. #wtf Google! lolz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

I like this game!!!


----------



## snowman110011 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Trying to research some jetskis, this is what I'm subjected to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol too much


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmm. Pink eye huh? lol


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread is classic. However I have found that it autocompletes based off of past searches... .so I pose the question: What are you pervs searching for!?


----------



## badai (Jun 1, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


what font is that? look like choco cooky, but nicer


----------



## snowman110011 (Feb 23, 2012)

badai said:


> what font is that? look like choco cooky, but nicer


Its called Abscissa, I got it thru one of the font changer apps from play store. Its been so long I can't remember exactly which one lol.... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> Here's a good one.. #wtf Google! lolz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


damnit i am an alcoholic
jkjk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> This thread is classic. However I have found that it autocompletes based off of past searches... .so I pose the question: What are you pervs searching for!?


I don't think so. I thought this too but I typed "do you change" in Google now and I got the same screenshot. I've never searched for that stuff lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

google will auto-complete your search queries based on a combination of your previous search history and the most popular searches - so when you start typing "how do you" it tends to rely on search popularity (unless you ask google a whooooole lot of those kinds of questions). on the other hand, if you type "as" and immediately get "asian asses", well, you're pretty much a perv.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Does Google Now stuff count?







Just got that event one day... :| If it doesn't count,









Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badai (Jun 1, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> Its called Abscissa, I got it thru one of the font changer apps from play store. Its been so long I can't remember exactly which one lol....
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thanks dude.

it seem you are missing the italic font.

just download it from here: http://www.fontcubes.com/Abscissa.font

change the name to roboto and copy to /system/font


----------

